# HI Wanted This Receptacle Grounded



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you broke it ! it was fine before you touched it !

Meet my other friend Ben. . . Ben Dover.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Im sure a bonding wire will fix that right up:thumbup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

That receptacle does not need grounding. He had it all wrong. It needs bonding.:whistling2::jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> That receptacle does not need grounding. He had it all wrong. It needs bonding.:whistling2::jester:


I like the work I do. But I don't like it enough to bond with a specific receptacle. :laughing:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

liquid nails will bond that receptacle.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

That receptacle really has 100 feet of cord in the wall so you can just pull it out and use it anywhere you need it:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I told my future roommates that I plan on checking out as much of the electrical wiring of the house we are moving into as I can because of stuff like this.

If I find anything terrifying / questionable like that I'll have to make a thread for it.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Last weeks' prize: Home inspector involved in sale noted that the bathroom receptacle needed grounded.


So what is that about? They all do.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Cause it's in a shower, Ken.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Cause it's in a shower, Ken.


If I had a receptacle in the shower I would definitely want it to be grounded.:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Cause it's in a shower, Ken.


It's next to the basin.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Cause it's in a shower, Ken.


It does not matter even if it is in the floor in the living room. It must be grounded.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

RIVETER said:


> It does not matter even if it is in the floor in the living room. It must be grounded.













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe I did...I'll re-visit.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

NC EET said:


> I told my future roommates that I plan on checking out as much of the electrical wiring of the house we are moving into as I can because of stuff like this.
> 
> If I find anything terrifying / questionable like that I'll have to make a thread for it.


why are you putting yourself on the firing line like that. check it out, sure, but make the landlord pay to fix it (in some way or another). you touch it, it's now your liability.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

:jester:

^This emoticon goes in post 10. 

Side note: Since i cannot edit post 10, i'll clutter up the site with this one and also gain more rewards points. Haha, jokes on you ET! :jester::whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> It does not matter even if it is in the floor in the living room. It must be grounded.



Not really. If it was installed before it was required to be, the NEC doesn't say it has to be now.

It the HI that wanted it grounded.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh I'm not going to fix it myself since I have no resi experience and I'm not yet licensed. I'm just going to check it all out. The landlord is a cool friend of a roommate so she would cover it all.


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

NC Plc said:


> Oh I'm not going to fix it myself since I have no resi experience and I'm not yet licensed. I'm just going to check it all out. The landlord is a cool friend of a roommate so she would cover it all.


This sounds fantastic, I mean like a fantasy. A landlord that is ok to spend money on something they don't ever want to spend money on. Hmmm


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

If its double tapped or not lighting up all 2 lights correctly the home will cave in, if its smoldering ready to catch fire its ok.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

There are likely many more problems in that house, just like almost every house. I know a new homeowner that wanted to replace a ceiling fan, only to discover there was no box in the ceiling, the fan was just screwed to the joist, and a 2-wire extension cord feeding the fan from another fan in another room.


----------

